# crane cable broke



## Skywalker (Nov 10, 2009)

crane cable broke. dont ask me how i wasnt there my partner was. anyway its 3/8. where do i get another one and can i wind it myself

thanks


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 10, 2009)

Crane cable was 3/8"? What size crane? That seems really small. Put some 7/16" Amsteel Blue on that puppy. Any damage or injury?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Nov 10, 2009)

Before you replace with the same thing that just failed, it would be prudent to discover the cause of the failure to help ensure that you don't have a repeat. It is a pretty dangerous/high liability thing to leave unknown. 

May need to upgrade to something larger than 3/8's. 

Plas, Amsteel is awesome for tensile strength, but does not hold up to abrasion very well. I'd be needing something more durable for crane cable (steel). 

Hope luck was with your guys and they escaped injury and damage.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 10, 2009)

Skywalker said:


> crane cable broke. dont ask me how i wasnt there my partner was. anyway its 3/8. where do i get another one and can i wind it myself
> 
> thanks



That little incidence calls for a "full investigation." To some it would be known as just another moment of "run and play." Maybe even "hide and seenk." 

What ever is causing cables to snap on a crane is one big R rated problem as in has the potential for making bloody scenes. Of course you know that too.

So, do these things just wear out like that? Isn't there some kind of maintainance upkeep on crane cables and its other components?


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 10, 2009)

These kind of things are usually related to a lack of regular maintenance. Inspection of a cranes cable should be performed regularly without fail. As a matter of fact, I'd require a log with signature line to keep track of it. The crane manufacturer should have a schedule of inspection intervals.

A simple kink in a cable or even a nick can lead to catastrophic failure. 

As stated above I would consider replacing it with a 7/16ths cable. You will lose a bit of room on the spool but you will have superior holding power.


----------



## Thillmaine1 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Replacing crane cable*

I have replaced a crane cable before. we knew we had to replace it because if you look at the spool ( on top of the turret) there will be excessive metal shards intertwined in the wire. Cut more wires, similar to your climbing rope being dragged through a sand trap. We got out from guiffre, its relatively easy to install, as long as you have about 300 feet ina straight line and a pickup truck to unspool it all. We put a block at the end of the crane, stuck the stick int he air totally retracted then hooked the ball to a chocker and that to the front end of a pick up, then just spooled out and backup up simeltaneopusly. Owred really well.When re spooling, make sure your first set of wraps is tigh tbecuase it will depicet the rest of them. For us it was with ascrewdriver and sledgehammer and a few tries...Good luck


----------



## treemandan (Nov 10, 2009)

3/8? On what? A Tonka Toy? Really 3/8 ? Don't sound right to me. Scary incident though. A full investiagtion is right. ####.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope nobody ever rides that sucker up into the tree. Sometimes gravity is just not your friend.


----------



## jsd176 (Nov 10, 2009)

What size crane were you using? What was it a 4 TN truck crane? Check out I&I sling, they have all types of rigging products and wire rope.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 10, 2009)

the crane is an RO Stinger not sure of model. 50 foot of stick.on a 1986 cab and chassis. got stuck and my partner was winchin himself out. i know, probably not a good idea. anyway thats the scene no one hurt


----------



## treemandan (Nov 10, 2009)

Skywalker said:


> the crane is an RO Stinger not sure of model. 50 foot of stick.on a 1986 cab and chassis. got stuck and my partner was winchin himself out. i know, probably not a good idea. anyway thats the scene no one hurt



Oh so basically you guys wrapped the cable around something sharp? It didn't actually breal from reaching tensile did it?


----------

